# Can anyone help? Looking for Horse to Ride in Bristol



## Cat 103 (21 May 2013)

Hi my name is Cat and I'm a mature student currently looking for a horse to ride in Bristol. I'm a fairly experienced rider (but maybe a little rusty) and would really love to get back into ridding. I have been looking for a part share in Bristol but unfortunately as a student I cannot contribute financially the amount people seems to be wanting. I am hoping to find someone looking for practical help with their horse a few days a week but without a hefty financial commitment? I am long on time but short on money as the saying goes. If anyone could point me in the right direction that would be great. I understand the chances of this might be slim as I'm sure most people will want a financial contribution. However if I could be of practical help to someone that would be great. Just a little about myself. I'm in my mid 20's and studying to be a primary teacher. Once upon a time I owned a TB x Connemara and a Welsh Section D. I also used to be a part time groom in the not so distant past. My relocation to Bristol for Uni a few years ago means that I am no longer near any of my horsey friends and really miss riding and the horsey community. Hoping to hear from someone, Cat


----------



## OakeyT (26 May 2013)

Depending on how far you could travel, I have family based in Coalpit Heath that may appreciate some help with the horses. If the distance is ok, pm me with your phone number and I'll speak to them for you. Zoe


----------



## Dexydoodle (26 May 2013)

Might be looking for someone to help with my girl, send me a PM and i'll let you know where she's based etc


----------



## Bigrob34 (26 May 2013)

Have you looked on preloved? There seem to be quite a few cheaper and free horse shares advertised n there.


----------



## Smiler33 (27 May 2013)

*Cat103*, it's hard isn't it.  I'm in the same position as you but don't have a lot of spare time or money - I've got 2 children and am very much only free during school hours plus I have the problem that my husband doesn't want me doing 'horsey stuff' because he knows I like to chat as well as ride and end up spending ages chatting to whoever I'm riding with!  At the moment I'm having to just have lessons as/when I can afford them plus I've met someone on Facebook who has had me down to ride her horse a couple of times.  Problem is she's in Weston Super Mare so 45 mins drive each way !

If you find anyone in north Bristol who wants their bombproof horse ridden about once a week can you do me a favour and let me know pretty please !!


----------



## Emz99 (27 May 2013)

Are you both members of the NEW Bristol and South West Horse page of Facebook? That's how I've found my last 2 horse shares.


----------



## Smiler33 (27 May 2013)

Yes, I've seen a few on there and messaged people but they didn't get back .


----------



## Dexydoodle (27 May 2013)

I found my first share on horsemart, and the next through word of mouth.  there are lots of the fb groups, also have a look in some local tack shops - pinkers, countrywide, equicraft, murphys etc.


----------



## Dexydoodle (27 May 2013)

oh, and just thinking - if you PMd people and they're on their phones - the messages go into the 'others' box which you can't see, sometimes worth tagging them on the post to say you've PMd (seems like a right faff) but seems to make people then get to the computer.  Seems to happen a lot on that site!


----------



## Smiler33 (27 May 2013)

Great, thanks for your advice *Dexydoodle*.


----------



## kezz86 (28 May 2013)

Cat 103 said:



			Hi my name is Cat and I'm a mature student currently looking for a horse to ride in Bristol. I'm a fairly experienced rider (but maybe a little rusty) and would really love to get back into ridding. I have been looking for a part share in Bristol but unfortunately as a student I cannot contribute financially the amount people seems to be wanting. I am hoping to find someone looking for practical help with their horse a few days a week but without a hefty financial commitment? I am long on time but short on money as the saying goes. If anyone could point me in the right direction that would be great. I understand the chances of this might be slim as I'm sure most people will want a financial contribution. However if I could be of practical help to someone that would be great. Just a little about myself. I'm in my mid 20's and studying to be a primary teacher. Once upon a time I owned a TB x Connemara and a Welsh Section D. I also used to be a part time groom in the not so distant past. My relocation to Bristol for Uni a few years ago means that I am no longer near any of my horsey friends and really miss riding and the horsey community. Hoping to hear from someone, Cat
		
Click to expand...

Depending on how far you're looking to travel I am looking at sharing my mare a wonderful bombproof school mistress who is still forward going and fun.... Frome area.

I'm looking for a small contribution only towards food etc. Have an advert on Preloved so definitely worth a look on there.


----------



## Cedars (30 May 2013)

ah I bet you're doing the degree I've just graduated with  PM me  

No horse for you to ride ATM but if you're at UWE, have you tried their riding club?


----------



## Cat 103 (31 May 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. My boyfriend has been in hospital so I've not been able to get back to anyone this week! I have found a horse pretty near me off trade it and was meant to go see him on wednesday but with everything thats happened I had to cancel all my appointments. Hopefully I can go and see him next week.  

I'm at Bath Spa uni not UWE. I did have a look at Bath Spa's ridding club but it wasn't really what i was looking for. They go to ridding schools for lessons and without sounding a bit snobby (which i know I'm going to so sorry!) the lessons were just a bit basic for me. When I had my own horse I was lucky enough to have an amazing instructure for one to one lessons so going round in a circle would just drive me mad. I also had a look at the polo team but even with the uni club the lessons are crazy prices. 

Thanks again for all the responses I've got a few leads now so fingers crossed I'll find something soon.


----------

